# Transcript from university



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am going to do transcript from my university which is the intial step for canada file submission, Can I know the procedure of this and also which address the university required to send it??

Appreciate your inputs


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sukeshm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to do transcript from my university which is the intial step for canada file submission, Can I know the procedure of this and also which address the university required to send it??
> 
> Appreciate your inputs


Please refer
World Education Services - Required Documents


----------

